# Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Hey Leute,

mein jetziges System könnt ihr meinem Profil entnehmen - Phenom 2 945, GTX 470, etc.

Was suche ich?
-neuer, schnellerer Prozessor 
-neues Mainboard
-ggf. neuer CPU-Kühler, falls der Scythe grand kama cross nicht mehr passen sollte

Ich konnte leider nicht rausfinden ob AMD oder Intel die bessere Wahl darstellt 

Fakt ist jedoch, SC2 ruckelt bei mir, da es sehr Prozessorlastig ist gebe ich u.a. dem 945 die Schuld 
3D Cad geht wohl auch sehr auf den Prozessor...

also was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen? I5? AMD A10?

vielen dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe 

MfG Basti


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Würde es so machen:
Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2)
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

Der Kühler passt dann auch wieder drauf


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Nun wenn OC wird es eng
Ohne OC 
ci5 3450
b75 pro 3
Kühler bleibt
macht 240€
OC
ci 3570k
z77 mainboard bsp gigabyte
tr macho je nach gehäuse den 120
macht
320€
@legaccy 
Du stehst wohl auf server cou`s die offiziell nur vielleicht auf Anwender mainboards laufen
wenn irgendwo video und cad steht direkt ein server CPu vorgeschlagen wird. Sollte man erst fragen ob denn Professionell damit gearbeitet wird.
der niedriegere takt der xeon wirkt sich negativ auf die Leistung in Spielen aus.Und hier wird beschrieben das starcraft 2 in die knie geht.

Aber ich frag mich wieso starcraft 2 so einknickt, laut test ist starcraft 2 bei amd Prozessoren in mim fps bei 15 bei intel sind es 23fps
das leg es nah das die ipc des intels hier klare vorteile bringt und sogar wiedereinmal die intel sse Befehlsätze bevorzugt werden.
Deshalb haben AMD Prozessoren wiedereinmal keine chance


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

vielen dank für eure antworten!

oh hah - gleich ein Xeon ... 

gibt es mit dem irgendwelche Nachteile? Die Workstations hier @ work haben auch einen drin, bin aber noch nicht auf den trichter gekommen den auch privat zu nutzen...


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Ein Xeon hat durch das HT ja die 8 Kerne zur Verfügung, was bei CAD natürlich ein großen Vorteil hat  Auf den aktuellen Boards der 7er Reihe funktionieren die ohne Probleme.

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass kein OC möglich ist.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

naja, also bei cad ist meiner meinung nach die multithread-, bzw multicoreunterstützung noch nicht wirklich gegeben... bei sc2 ja genau das Selbe, nach meinem wissensstand zumindest!

OC ist nicht unbedingt nötig... wäre schön wenn, aber kein Muss 

^^nun bin ich verwirrt.. 

aber asrock als board ist zu empfehlen, ja!? viele haben damals ja noch egschimpft, ich bin mit meinem aber vollends zufrieden...


----------



## Psytis (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ein Xeon hat durch das HT ja die 8 Kerne zur Verfügung, was bei CAD natürlich ein großen Vorteil hat


 
nein.

CAD ist nicht gleich CAD.
Renderzeugs profitiert von mehreren Kernen, Konstruktionsprogramme speziell 3D (ZB inventor, Solidworks, Solidedge usw) nutzen fast immer nur 1 Kern.



byaliar schrieb:


> Du stehst wohl auf server cou`s die offiziell nur vielleicht auf Anwender mainboards laufen


 
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=CPU&Model=B75 Pro3

die Support liste vom Hersteller sollte wohl reichen

edit: ach mist, wie bekomm ich den link ordentlich hin?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Nimm die 
ci5 3450 165€
b75 65€
ac mx4 4€ 
kombi
bei
Mondfactory
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22031d9f9e08a47d187e18725a1119041be2b0a5eece9


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

@Psytis:
das stimmt, rendern werde ich voraussichtlich eher weniger tun, Inventor und Solidworks sind da eher die Hauptaufgabe!

@byaliar:
ähm warum? welche Vorteile ergeben sich da im gegensatz zum Xeon? der Cache ist beim xeon größer... inwie weit das wichtig ist weiß ich leider im detail nicht...


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

der i5 hat kein HT, dafür ist er billiger


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

der 3450 hat doch 3,1GHz, der Xeon allerdings 3,3Ghz...

der Preisunterschied von 2,5% bringt allerdings nen 33% größeren cache - da dieser anscheinend sehr wichtig sein soll finde ich das dann völlig gerechtfertigt 

Für weitere Einwände bin ich allerdings gern offen!

/edit: asso, ich habe kingston-ram mit 1,65V verbaut... kann es da zu Problemen kommen?


----------



## Fafafin (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Ja. Du brauchst dann RAM mit 1,5V.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

d.h. ich kann den jetzigen dann quasi wegschmeißen!?


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Wenn das CAD Programm nicht vom HT profitiert kannst du auch die i5 3450/AsRock B75 Kombi nehmen. Die MX-4 ist überflüssig.
RAM dann der hier: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10)
Ivy Bridge ist nur bis 1,5V +- 5% spezifiziert, deswegen wäre der RAM mit 1,65V ungeeignet.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

mx-4 ist nichg überflüssig, wenn er keine WLP zuhause hat


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

ram wollte ich mir eigentlich keinen neuen holen, habe mir vorhin gerade folgenden zugelegt: Kingston HyperX Genesis Special Edition Grey DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3X2K2/8GX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

@Jeanboy: thx - aber WLP hab ich @ home


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

wenn du AutoCAD hast, dann kannst du auch mit einem i3 arbeiten, das unterstüzt nämlich nur 2 Kerne. Wenn du aber mit was anderem arbeitest, kannst du auch zum i5 oder Xeon greifen.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> ram wollte ich mir eigentlich keinen neuen holen, habe mir vorhin gerade folgenden zugelegt: Kingston HyperX Genesis Special Edition Grey DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3X2K2/8GX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 


Dann schick ihn zurück, wenn deine Cpu länger halten soll... :/


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

das is aber echt für`n arsch, sorry wenn ich das so sage...

wieso gibt es noch ram, der mit der Hälfte der Prozessoren nich kompatibel ist!?

ja dann werde ich den wohl umtauschen...

so, wenn schon i5 und neuer speicher, dann aber auch richtig übertakten! 

@ct5010: bei Autocad bleibt es nicht, wie gesagt Inventor und Solidworks werden auf dem sektor die vielbenutzten programme werden!


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Der RAM wird natürlich funktionieren, aber du betreibst dann den Speichercontroller außerhalb seiner Spezifikationen. Habe bei mir 0 Probleme


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Wenn du übertakten willst wird es etwas teurer:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)


----------



## pitpiti (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Hallo, nehm den Intel Core i5 3570K(200,-), und MB GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H (85,-) da kannst du später dein CPU leicht übertakten, dein CPU-Kühler Scythe grand kama cross ist gut da brauchstu nur den Scythe Universal Retention Kit(10,-) damit du den Kühler sicher u leicht montieren kannst, mit diese ganze kombination dist du am besten bedient. dein alten ram wird funktionieren, noch Cooling Arctic Waermeleitpaste und ist perfekt.


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Das D*S*3H hat recht abgespeckte Funktionenn und ist nicht empfehlenswert. Das Kit brauch man nicht, die mitgelieferten Push Pins sind für die Montage auf Intel CPU's gedacht


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

ich hatte auch schon gerade die funktionen verglichen! das d3h ist etwas besser ausgestattet!

na dann wünsch` mir glück, dass ich die befestigungsmaterialien noch habe 

ich ahbe gerade gesehen, dass mein p2x4 auch 6mb cache hat... also scheine ich mich mit dem i5 nicht so viel zu verbessern, oder!?


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Der 3570k ist schon um einiges schneller: Test: Intel
Das unterscheidet sich nicht nur im Cache, sondern an der Architektur und der Pro-Takt Leistung


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Das DS3H auf gar keinen Fall nehmen, da kann man die Spannung der CPU nicht ändern


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Das DS3H auf gar keinen Fall nehmen, da kann man die Spannung der CPU nicht ändern


 
Außerdem hat das D3H abgewinkelte SATA Anschlüsse


----------



## pitpiti (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

na das ist die frage des geldes, der i5 macht schon ein große sprung gegenüber dem PII X4  aber ob man diese leistung wirklich braucht? wenn du mit dem spielen nich zufrieden bist  > leistunng der GPU< kauft dir besser eine gtx660ti besser als eine gtx580


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Die 10% mehr FPS sind keine 260€ wert


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Guten Morgen, 
Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden  die Preise sind ja etwas gesunken und nun steigt wieder das Verlangen nach mehr Power  

Nach Tagen der Recherche halte ich diese Kombi preis-leistungsmäßig für ganz gut:
-I5 3470
-b75pro3
Unterm Strich 220€

Ist der boxed vom i5 sehr laut? 

Übertakten kann ich damit doch zur Not auch, ist zwar nicht so schnell wie über den offenen Multi, aber dennoch gut gemacht oder nicht? 

Die oc - Variante ist mir mit 300€ zu teuer muss ich gestehen, wenn ich die o. G. Auch übertakten kann und ungefähr in die 4ghz-Richtung komme


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Hey,

der boxed Kühler vom i5 ist schon OK, wenn man ihn im BIOS richtig einstellt.

den i5-3470 kannst Du auf einem B75-Board so gut wie gar nicht übertakten, nämlich nur über die BCLK. Das ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, weil der Rechner schnell instabil wird und auch weitere Komponenten im Rechner mit übertaktet werden, was auf Dauer nicht gesund ist.

Wenn Du übertakten willst, muss daher der i5-3570K + ein Z77 Board (z.B. Asrock Z77 Pro3) her.

Es gibt noch eine Zwischenlösung: Wenn Du den i5-3470 + Z77-Board nimmst, kannst Du den i5 bis ~3,9GHz übertakten.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Kann man den E3 1230v2 mit nem z77-board auch dezent via Multi übertakten?


----------



## Adi1 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Nein, das geht nicht.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Wäre das*MSI Z77A-G41 in Verbindung mit dem 3550 zu empfehlen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> Wäre das*MSI Z77A-G41 in Verbindung mit dem 3550 zu empfehlen?



Nein, die 100mhz im vergleich zum i5 3470 rechtfertigen den aufpreis von 15€ nicht


----------



## bludi007 (13. Januar 2013)

Außerdem ist eine Kombination aus non K CPU und Z77 Chipsatz nicht so sinnvoll.


----------



## merhuett (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Man kann den non k 3570 bis 4 ghz übertakten ohne Probleme. Die K Version macht je nach Güte 4.2-4.5 mit für den alltäglichen Gebrauch. Und wegen 200-500 mhz soll es sich nicht lohnen?  Abgesehen davon das ivys hitzköpfe sind und nicht soviel mehr Potential drin steckt  

Asrock pro 3 z77 kostet 75 € also kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Das die beiden neu preis-leistungstechnisch nicht die beste Wahl sind dachte ich mir  
Ich würde die beiden aber etwas günstiger bekommen, dafür zwar dezent gebraucht, aber halt günstiger  

Und ich sage mal 4ghz reichen mir völlig zum Übertakten! 

Gibt es sonst noch Einwände? 
Welchen CPU-kühler würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Oder ist der boxed bei 4ghz ausreichend?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Januar 2013)

Ähmmm ja. Um den i5 3470 auf 4 GHz zu übertakten, bedarf es einer Erhöhung des BLCKs auf 108 MHz. Allerdings würde ich den BLCK auf 100 lassen, da sonst andere Geräte kaputt gehen können, da fast alle Frequenzen vom BLCK abhängig sind.
Also sind nur 3,7 GHz möglich.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

na nun geht es ja eher in Richtung 3550, den ich dann wohl auf 3,8GHz bekommen würde, am BLCK werde ich wohl nicht viel machen, wobei ich mal irgednwo gelesen habe das eine geringe Erhöhung auch ganz gut ist - vielleicht sogar in der PCGH!? ich schau mal nach...

welcher Kühler wäre denn zu empfehlen? oder ist der stock bei 3,8GHz ausreichend und erträglich?


----------



## scheaza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Ich würde nen Xeon nehmen wenns nicht hauptsächlich um gaming geht


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

aufgrund der recht dürftigen Übertaktbarkeit tendiere ich eher zu einem i5 (3470, 3550 und/oder 3570(k))


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> welcher Kühler wäre denn zu empfehlen? oder ist der stock bei 3,8GHz ausreichend und erträglich?



Der boxed Kühler reicht schon aus, aber ich würde einen kleinen Kühler dazu kaufen:  Produktvergleich


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

mein MSI Z77A G41 kam heute an, nun warte ich noch auf 
-das Scythe retention kit, um meinen scythe kama cross ordentlich auf dem neuen board befestigen zu können, 
-natürlich den prozessor (i5 3570) und 
-meinen Sata Blu-Ray-Brenner 

man man, ich ja schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen! 

vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe du meinst den i5 3570K. Ansonsten hätte nämlich auch ein B75 Board gereicht.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

nein i5 3570 - die 400MHz-OC wollte ich mir nicht nehmen lassen!


----------



## target2804 (23. Januar 2013)

OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> nein i5 3570 - die 400MHz-OC wollte ich mir nicht nehmen lassen!



Nimm doch dann den 3470. ist etwas günstiger. Die paar MHz merkt eh keiner


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Soohoo, die neue Hardware ist drin und läuft wie geschmiert, ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob das mit den Temps so okay ist!?

Intel Core i5-3570, 4x 3.40GHz, tray (CM8063701093103) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI Z77A-G41, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Grand Kama Cross (SCKC-2000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU mit Scythe Universal Retention Kit 3 (SCURK-3000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Diverse GeForce GTX 470, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Kingston HyperX Plug n Play DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3P1K2/8G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich habe bei Battlefield 3 auf der 64er Metro-Map im Durchschnitt 65fps und die CPU hat Max-temps bei 3,4 GHz von 63°C

ist das soweit i.O.?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Hast du dir ernsthaft eine Tray-CPU gekauft ? Welche teile hast du neu gekauft ?


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Tag 

die Tray habe ich relativ günstig geschossen, meinen Grand kama cross wollte ich dort eh wieder verbauen
Das Z77-Board - um den non-K Prozi wenigstens ein bisschen via Multi übertakten zu können.

ist das denn nun okay mit den Temps? bin mir nicht sicher ob die WLP gut verteilt ist, der Zusammenbau mit dem Retention-Kit war nicht gerade unbedingt einfach aufgrund der Verschraubung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Die Temperaturen passen 
Was sagt denn CPU-Z, beziehungsweise welche VCore liegt denn unter Last an ?


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

ausgelesen mit Core Temp 1.0 RC4
VID 1,256V

CPU-Z:
Core Voltage: 1,208V


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Die VID ist nicht aussagekräftig. 

1,208 V ist schon recht hoch, soviel brauche ich ja nichtmal für 4,5GHz  Da kannst du sicher noch gut undervolten.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

okay - vielen Dank für euer Feedback, dann werde gleich mal etwas undervolten!

-wo genau im UEFI kann ich die restlichen 400MHz Takterhöhung rauskitzeln? da wird man ja erstmal erschlagen wenn man von nem AMI-Bios kommt 
-die PCI-Bandbreite kann ich dort auch einstellen, zur Zeit steht es auf 32-Bit, sollte ich die auch noch erhöhen?


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Du musst erstmal den Multiplikator so hoch wie möglich stellen (vermutlich 39). Das ergeben dann 3,9GHz.

Dann kannst Du noch den FSB erhöhen (Falls der Multi 39 ist müsstest Du den FSB auf 102,5 MHz erhöhen, um auf die 4GHz zu kommen. Aber über den FSB zu übertakten ist nicht so empfehlenswert, weil da so ziemlich alles andere mit übertaktet wird, was auf lange Sicht Komponenten beschädigen könnte (auch HDD's und SSD's).)

Daher würde ich den Multi so hoch wie möglich stellen und fertig. Einen Unterschied merkt man eh nicht zwischen 3,9 GHz und 4 GHz.

An den restlichen Einstellungen würde ich erstmal nicht rumspielen.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

okay - vielen Dank, werde mir das dann gleich mal anschauen


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Viel Glück  Der Feuerlöscher steht in Reichweite?


----------



## minicoopers (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Viel Glück  Der Feuerlöscher steht in Reichweite?


 Die Feuerwehr steht schon einsatzbereit daneben


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

huch - nun habe ich den Multi auf 42 gestellt! Ich dachte bei 39 wäre schluss?


----------



## Gurkensalat (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Sicher, dass du nicht den 3570K gekauft hast?
Das ist im leerlauf oder? wegen der geringen Spannung. Hast du über einen festen Vcore oder über offset übertaktet?
Lad dir mal das aktuelle CPU-Z, da wird der Prozzi auch gescheit erkannt.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

ja also ich habe mir den 3570 ohne K gegönnt, dachte ich zumindest.

stimmt, nun erkennt CPU-Z den Prozi auch richtig, das ändert aber nichts am Multi von 42.

neh, leerlauf ist das nicht bf3 läuft im Hintergrund. Ich habe einfach nur den Multi angehoben, an den Spannungen habe ich bisher noch nichts verändert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Alter ^^ 

Anscheinend haben sie dir einen 3570K, der aber als 3570 ohne "K" erkannt wird, verkauft.
Geht da noch mehr am Multi  ?


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

nope - 42 is max.

kann man die trays eventuell allgemein höher takten?


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Das ist ja mal eine coole Sache  

Wie ist die Spannung und Temperaturen unter Last (Prime95)?

Und die 4,2GHz liegen auf allen 4 Kernen an unter Last? Das kannst Du z.B. mit Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online anschauen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Die 4,2 GHz liegen auf allen kernen an, sonst würde CPU-Z ja nicht 4 Cores anzeigen 
Ich würde trotzdem sicherheitshalber mal ein anderes Programm zur Hand ziehen


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

so, ich habe prime jetzt mal 10 Minuten laufen lassen, jetzt liegen nur noch 4GHz an, aber im Open Hardware Monitor sieht man, das max 4,2GHz auf allen Kernen anlagen...
die Temps sehen jetzt natürlich schon anders aus...

und nun?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Du hast wahrscheinlich das TDP Limit im BIOS nicht angehoben, was ? 

Dann ist die CPU unter Last kurzzzeitg auf 4,2 GHz, taktet sich dann aber wieder zurück um im TDP Limit zu bleiben.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

neh das stimmt, limitmäßig habe ich da nichts verändert...
wenn ich nun aber BF3 zocke, dann bleibt er die ganze Zeit auf 4,2GHz...

ist das mit den Temps denn okay so? Bzw ist das überhaupt okay so mit nem Multi von 40, bzw 42!?


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Wenn die Kiste stabil läuft, passt das so. Die Temperaturen sollten auf Dauer unter 70°C bleiben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Prime belastet die CPU mehr als BF3. Deswegen bleibt er in BF3 wahrscheinlich auf 4,2 GHz. 
Die Temps sind nicht schlecht, du kannst ja noch versuchen die VCore zu verringern.

Limit = Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html#a6


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

die Temps haben sich jetzt nach ca. 25min Prime so ungefähr bei 70°C eingepegelt, was mir aber ein wenig viel erscheint... den Screenshot habe ich mal wieder angehängt!
Also für 24/7 ist das jedenfalls nichts, aber wann läuft die Kiste schon mal so unter Vollast...

Vielen Dank für den Link, soetwas habe ich gesucht - und dann ist es auch noch ein sticky...


----------



## minicoopers (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

70° sind noch in Ordnung. Schlimmer wird es wenn es bei 90° oder so wäre 
@Softy: Oder sogar bei 100°+


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

naja, aber da die Kiste ja gerade neu ist muss ich die lebensdauer ja nicht so drastisch verkürzen! 

Wie kommt es eigentlich, das der erste Kern manchmal bis zu 10°C kälter ist!?


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Schau halt, ob Du mit der Spannung noch etwas runtergehen kannst, denn die hat einen weitaus höheren Einfluss auf die Temperaturen als der Takt. 

Die Lebensdauer der CPU ist auch mehr abhängig von der Spannung als von den Temperaturen (--> Elektromigration)

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Kerntemperaturen ist normal. Mir sind da 2 mögliche Ursachen bekannt:

-Es können benachbarte Strukturen sein (z.B. Cache), die einem Kern zusätzlich aufheizen.

-Die Temperatursensoren arbeiten ungenau. Wenn ich versuche, ein Thermometer zu bauen, das nur ein paar µm groß ist, würde es auch nicht allzu genau messen


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Also ich muss ja sagen via multi zu übertakten ist schon was feines, bei meinem 945er war das ein ganz schöner Sackstand den halbwegs stabil zu bekommen...

mit dem Leistungsindex bin ich nun aber zufrieden, demnächst wird dann wohl noch eine neue Graka fällig werden...  jetzt werde ich mich aber erstmal wieder meiner Bachelorarbeit widmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Du hast beim Prozessor 7.9? 
Ich habe einen i7 3770k auf 4,5GHz getaktet und nur 7,8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast beim Prozessor 7.9?
> Ich habe einen i7 3770k auf 4,5GHz getaktet und nur 7,8.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das Du noch Windows 7 nutzt?
BEi Windows 8 geht das ganze bei 9,9.
Mein i7 @ 4,5GHz hat 8,3


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

unter Win7 erreicht der Prozi "nur" 7,6


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Der Windows Leistungsindex ist eh völlig für die Tonne. Ich hatte mit einer HD5850 einen höheren Grafikscore als mit einer HD7950


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Windows Leistungsindex ist eh völlig für die Tonne. Ich hatte mit einer HD5850 einen höheren Grafikscore als mit einer HD7950


 
Das liegt daran, dass die 7950 auch Mist ist.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

^^gut, dann fällt diese also aus 

Bisher bereue ich es im Übrigen nicht mir eine "Non-K" CPU gegönnt zu haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> Bisher bereue ich es im Übrigen nicht mir eine "Non-K" CPU gegönnt zu haben


 
Warte ab, bis sie abraucht und du umtauschen musst.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

^^ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen! 

Aber von der Lebenserwartung her nehmen diese sich doch nicht viel, oder!?


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass die 7950 auch Mist ist.



Jop, gegen eine HD5850 kann die HD7950 nicht anstinken 

Oder noch besser  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(GTX 690 + i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> ^^ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!
> 
> Aber von der Lebenserwartung her nehmen diese sich doch nicht viel, oder!?


 
Lass sie einfach so laufen, wird schon alles klappen.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Jop, gegen eine HD5850 kann die HD7950 nicht anstinken
> 
> Oder noch besser  :
> 
> ...


Tja da machst Du wohl was falsch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX 680 + i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz


----------



## target2804 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein holzprozessor hat nur 7,7...


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Kann es sein das ich wenig Spannungseinstellungen bei meinem MSI Z77A - G41 vornehmen kann? Kann da irgendwie kaum etwas finden, u. A. Kann ich den offset nur nach oben korrigieren


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ich wenig Spannungseinstellungen bei meinem MSI Z77A - G41 vornehmen kann? Kann da irgendwie kaum etwas finden, u. A. Kann ich den offset nur nach oben korrigieren


 
ja, das z77a g41 ist wirklich keine tolle oc platine  viele einstellungen gibts da nicht, die wichtigsten aber schon


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ich wenig Spannungseinstellungen bei meinem MSI Z77A - G41 vornehmen kann? Kann da irgendwie kaum etwas finden, u. A. Kann ich den offset nur nach oben korrigieren


 
Das MSI Board kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Ach das ist ja nicht gerade nice... Ja also wie gesagt mir meinen 3570 non k komme ich auf einen multi von 42 - was dicke reicht, aber das die Spannung nicht nach unten zu korrigieren ist ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei  

Ist es denn zu viel auf Dauer 4,2 GHz bei 1,208V?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Nein 1,2 Volt ist i.O.
Aber ich denke dass du die 1,2 Volt auch hast wenn die CPU im Idle ist richtig?


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Nein, dort kräpelt sie bei 0,9 irgendwas herum


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Dann lass es so.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Okay, nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

 
Ich dachte die MSI Boards haben keinen Offset, oder hast du die VCore auf [AUTO] stehen ?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die MSI Boards haben keinen Offset, oder hast du die VCore auf [AUTO] stehen ?


 
Ich denke dass der auf Auto steht.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

neh, der steht auf +0.0000 V, einen negativen offset kann ich leider nicht einstellen 

ich habe nun aber ein anderes Problem, meine USB 3.0 Festplatte wird am USB 3.0 Port zyklisch an- und abgemeldet, was ein kopieren der Daten fast unmöglich macht, mit dem USB 2.0 Port funktioniert es  woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Softy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Funktioniert die USB3-Platte an einem anderen Rechner ohne Probleme? Welche externe Platte ist das genau?

Sind Treiber, BIOS und ggf. Firmware auf dem aktuellsten Stand? Tritt das Problem an allen USB3-Ports auf?


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Hallo nochmal Softy, ersteinmal vielen Dank für dein Engagement!



Softy schrieb:


> Funktioniert die USB3-Platte an einem anderen Rechner ohne Probleme?


jap, am laptop mit USB 3.0 funktioniert alles tadellos



Softy schrieb:


> Welche externe Platte ist das genau?


ne medion 1TB



Softy schrieb:


> Sind Treiber, BIOS und ggf. Firmware auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


Treiber und bios schon, firmware sicherlich nicht, hab die platte schon ne weile...



Softy schrieb:


> Tritt das Problem an allen USB3-Ports auf?


habe nur an dem einen getestet, habe mir ein USB 3.0 Verlängerungskabel nach vorne gelegt, könnte es ggf. daran liegen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

Es könnte schon sein dass das Kabel einen Wackler oder Ähnliches hat. Probier es mal ohne Kabel und auch mal an einem USB2 Port.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Kann ich mal tun, aber das wäre schade, daß ist gerade neu und war nicht unbedingt das Günstigste  

Die Platte funktioniert tadellos an nem usb 2.0 port, habe allerdings nur den frontanschluss ausprobiert


----------



## kev2k (5. März 2013)

Wie lang ist das verlängerungskabel? Hatte schonmal probleme wenns zu lang war. Teste die platte am besten direkt


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Ich glaube 1m, max 1,2m... Werde es am we mal testen!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*



OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> Die Platte funktioniert tadellos an nem usb 2.0 port, habe allerdings nur den frontanschluss ausprobiert


 
Dann scheint das Problem ja gelöst zu sein. Da scheint wohl das USB3-Kabel kaputt sein. 

Ist natürlich schade, aber ich denke du hast noch Garantie darauf, oder ?


EDIT: Also du die Platte am USB2 Anschluss ausprobiert hast, hast du da auch das Verlängerungskabel benutzt ?


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

am usb 2.0 lief es ohne verlängerungskabel


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

Dann teste die Platte mal so direkt am PC über USB3.

Sie geht --> Kabel kaputt
Sie geht nicht --> USB3 Anschlüsse kaputt oder Fehler an der Platte selbst


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

also ich habe die platte nun mal mit dem Verlängerungskabel am Laptop probiert (auch USB 3.0 Anschluss, aber Win 7), dort funktioniert es ohne Probleme...

/edit: mit V-Kabel am USB 2.0 Anschluss des PCs klappt es auch ohne probleme


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Dann ist höchstwahrscheinlich der USB3 Anschluss am PC hin. Die Platte kann es nicht sein, das Verlängerungskabel auch nicht. Da bleibt nur noch der Anschluss


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (9. März 2013)

*AW: Aufrüstkit für Gaming und CAD gesucht [max 300€]*

Nachtrag - Unter Windows 7 x64 kann ich den USB 3.0 Anschluss ohne Probleme nutzen, mit USB 2.0 und USB 3.0 Festplatten...

man ist das ne olle shice


----------

